# GPU-Z window "rubberbanding"



## N373r (Oct 18, 2019)

Hello!

I didn't have GPU-Z installed for a while but when I redownloaded it, it had a strange property - if trying to move GPU-Z window with mouse. the GPU-Z window is moving like in slow motion rubberband mode.
If I move it around wor a few seconds then it takes some time to move to the final place. Rubberbanding explains the effect the best.
I tried older versions too, installed and uninstalled versions and it all happens only with GPU-Z no other program.
Any insight appreciated!


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 18, 2019)

System specs??


----------



## N373r (Oct 18, 2019)

System
CPU - i7 6700K
CPU cooler - Snowman M-T6
Motherboard - GA-Z270X-Gaming K5
RAM 16GB DDR4
GPU - Gigabyte 1070
Storage - 1TB Adata SX8200 Pro
PSU - Corsair RM1000x
Display - AOC AG272FCX6
Keyboard - Corsair K55 Nordic
Mouse - Various
Sound - Onboard + Creative Sound Blaster Z
Operating System - Windows 10


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 18, 2019)

Could be a windows issue, do you have ms excel - does it do that as well?


----------



## N373r (Oct 18, 2019)

No MS Office
And no, absolutely no other program (I have maybe close to 30-40 installed) has the same "rubberbanding"


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 18, 2019)

Nice system.

Right click the exe and properties. Make sure the settings are correct. Maybe some box got checked by accident.


----------



## N373r (Oct 18, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Nice system.
> 
> Right click the exe and properties. Make sure the settings are correct. Maybe some box got checked by accident.


Everything is as it should be in my opinion. And as I said tried many different versions of GPU Z and all act the same.
It's somewhat funny, as the longer I move the window around the longer the window moves around the screen after I release the mouse key ... some 3 seconds even, and it moves very fluidly btw.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 18, 2019)

Yea thats wierd. Like it doesnt load in the memory or display driver not installed


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 18, 2019)

N373r said:


> Everything is as it should be in my opinion. And as I said tried many different versions of GPU Z and all act the same.
> It's somewhat funny, as the longer I move the window around the more time the window moves around the screen ... some 3-4 seconds and it moves very fluidly btw.



The reason i asked about excel is that it uses hardware acceleration and does the same laggy, smooth, the longer you drag it the longer the delay lasts behavior.

GPU-Z doesnt do it on my system but some apps that use hardware accel do (spotify, excel).

Do you have a screenshot of your GPU-z you can post?


----------



## N373r (Oct 18, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> The reason i asked about excel is that it uses hardware acceleration and does the same laggy, smooth, the longer you drag it the longer the delay lasts behavior.
> 
> GPU-Z doesnt do it on my system but some apps that use hardware accel do (spotify, excel).
> 
> Do you have a screenshot of your GPU-z you can post?


 Sure I can upload a screenshot:

I tried making a video with Bandicam, but it does not show the point when I release the mouse button and the window moves on.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 18, 2019)

does it look like this?


----------



## N373r (Oct 18, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> does it look like this?


Exactly!


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 18, 2019)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/5fkyxt

You sir have found one of the rarer bugs with windoze.

  congrats and welcome to TPU!

Try with a mouse polling rate of 500hz and see if it still does it.  It could just be one cause of it, but different things work for different people (compatibility mode etc.)

I've never had this with GPU-z; trying to reproduce...


----------



## N373r (Oct 18, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/5fkyxt
> 
> You sir have found one of the rarer bugs with windoze.
> ...




Thank you for all your help!

When mouse set to 500Hz polling rate - no rubberbanding.
Forgot to mention that I do have a cheapish chinese mouse at this moment.  Tecknet M009.
So it's probably mouse software issue, not GPU-Z.

Checking the background - though I bought it from Aliexpress it might not be chinese...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 18, 2019)

Lol yes.
I have a Red Dragon-Griffin mouse and it does this to.
Wonder if it uses the same crappy China software.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 18, 2019)

Wow interesting! I never heard of  this before. nice work @phanbuey


----------



## N373r (Oct 18, 2019)

Well, I think it was some driver settings that caused the thing. Tried with another mouse, still the bug was there.
Uninstalled the drivers, restarted pc and reinstalled the software and the problem is gone (for the moment?).

OK, restarting the PC again, reintroduced the bug. I might have had 500Hz before restart though. Not 100% certain.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 18, 2019)

I think it has to do with the way windows buffers the USB polling/IO but it's pretty rare and only some apps do it (I still can't get GPU-z to do it on my system; tried everything)...

I've noticed it's only  applications with embedded graphics (so a blank excel workbook won't do it for me); so it seems to be a pretty narrow combination of things that make it happen.


----------



## N373r (Oct 18, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> I think it has to do with the way windows buffers the USB polling/IO but it's pretty rare and only some apps do it (I still can't get GPU-z to do it on my system; tried everything)...


Also about OS - I'm on Windows 10 Insider fast ring build. 18999.1


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 18, 2019)

N373r said:


> Thank you for all your help!
> 
> When mouse set to 500Hz polling rate - no rubberbanding.
> Forgot to mention that I do have a cheapish chinese mouse at this moment.  Tecknet M009.
> ...



Regardless buy a reputable mouse.

Also i guess you use a igp and not a gpu?


----------



## N373r (Oct 18, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Regardless buy a reputable mouse.
> 
> Also i guess you use a igp and not a gpu?


I do use GTX 1070 not iGPU
Also have a MSI Clutch GM40 mouse which is somewhat more reputable but responds the same. And have some other mice but I suspect it's not hardware related problem.


Ha. I edited before this post, that latest 10 Insider build fixed the problem. But after restart the problem was back also lost about 1/4 of GPU capability - Fire strike 12000 instead of 17000
Reverted back to older build.
So I don't recommend 19002.1 build. But thats another matter.


Edit again - the rubberbanding did go away after couple restarts. Still Windows 10 Pro Build 18999.1


----------



## N373r (Nov 2, 2019)

Well "good" news - not only GPU-Z has the problem, now on latest 10 insider build 19013.1000 - and CPU-Z windows has even longer "rubber band" and even with 500Hz usb polling rate!


----------



## hearnia_2k (Feb 20, 2020)

N373r said:


> Well "good" news - not only GPU-Z has the problem, now on latest 10 insider build 19013.1000 - and CPU-Z windows has even longer "rubber band" and even with 500Hz usb polling rate!


I have the same thing with cpu-z and gpu-z.

I have Win 10 build 19564 right now, but seen it on earlier builds too.
I have currently got a the following spec:

I5-9600k @ per core speeds, peaking at 5.1GHz
32GB (2x16GB) Crucial Ballistix LT
Asrock Z390 Phantom Gaming ITX/AC 
RTX 2080 Super
1TB Samsung 970 Evo
500W Silverstone SX500-LG v2 (yes only a 500w, eek!)

Everything else runs fine.  I suspect the window movement like this is something to do with reading the sensors constantly perhaps?


----------



## N373r (Feb 21, 2020)

Seems still something to do with mouse polling rate or some motherboard sensors, when lowering polling rate to 250Hz all is almost normal.


----------



## Naki (Feb 22, 2020)

*hearnia_2k -*- what mouse do you use?
Does this mobo have both USB 2.0 and 3.0 ports? What kind of USB port is the mouse plugged in to?
Is this a wired or wireless mouse?

Also, what version is your Windows 10 OS? You listed Build, but version matters more, such as: 1803, 1809, 1903/etc.

EDIT: Okay, seems you are using Windows 10 Insider Preview, Fast channel. And this by design is meant to have some bugs! 
Unless your job is to test Windows 10 Insider Preview Fast channel and you get paid for this, then it may be a good idea to switch to Slow channel, which Microsoft recommends anyway.

The advantages of Slow channel are that there should be less bugs in total, and less major/showstopper bugs too. 
The disadvantage of Slow channel is it gets updates much less often than Fast channel, so if a certain bug "hits" you, you may need to wait longer for a fix - such as a few weeks, or in extreme cases - even 1-2+ months.
Also, using Slow channel you may not get new features as fast as with Fast channel, but have in mind that those new features may be partially broken in Fast channel when they are first released. 

I am on Slow here, and right now some of my USB 3.0 devices (I have lots, mostly external HDDs/SSDs & docking stations) - notably a fast, good USB 3.0 SATA HDD/SSD adapter - simply fail to connect with a Code 10 error, and this has been the case for months now, with no fix in sight. 
(It was mentioned at some point as a known issue, but when MS will fix it, or if they even totally forgot about this bug, I don't know.)

EDIT #2: Do you have any special reasons to want to have Insider Preview at all? If not, you can choose to switch back to "RTM/Stable" version by setting the "Stop getting preview builds" option to ON, but this works in such a way that once you set this setting it will then take months for this to happen - you cannot switch until Microsoft allows/decides it can happen.


----------



## N373r (Feb 24, 2020)

I was on latest official build for some in past few months time but accidentally installed a new insider again. The problem persist in every build. Changed my GPU from 1070 to Vega 64 and still the problem is there. Fortunately the problem is not causing any performance or other problems, besides being strange.


----------



## hearnia_2k (Feb 24, 2020)

Naki said:


> *hearnia_2k -*- what mouse do you use?
> Does this mobo have both USB 2.0 and 3.0 ports? What kind of USB port is the mouse plugged in to?
> Is this a wired or wireless mouse?
> 
> ...



Hey, Yes, insider, fast channel.  I understand the perils of running insider builds, but this issue with the GPU-Z and CPU-Z windows is not strictly limited to Insider builds, as far as I have seen.

I often run slow or RTM, but there was a reent feature added that I wanted to play with; the Hardware GPU Scheduling, so I went to fast. I don't often have issues when running insider builds, generally, but right now my fingerprint login doesn't work on my Microsoft keyboard  

If I wanted to switch to RTM more rapidly I would simply reinstall; it's not exactly that big of a deal.  

Anyway, back on topic, I have a Roccat Leadr right now.  I was playing with a Logitech M325 the other day, and noticed the issue was not present; as has been noticed earlier in the thread, I think this is somehow linked to polling rate.  It's not exactly a big deal anyway, it's funny as much as anything.


----------



## N373r (Mar 12, 2020)

Now with the latest AMD drivers and latest GPU-Z all is fine.
Only CPU-Z is rubberbanding.


----------



## hearnia_2k (Mar 12, 2020)

I reinstalled Windows 10, no longer running an insider version, running standard 1909, build 18363, and this no longer happens for me with CPU-Z 1.91 nor GPU-Z 2.2.29.0, using the same 1000Hz polling mouse (Roccat Leadr)


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## N373r (Mar 12, 2020)

OK - today i got a new monitor - slight rubber banding is present again.
Obviously some Windows internal problem.


----------



## Naki (Mar 12, 2020)

N373r said:


> OK - today i got a new monitor - slight rubber banding is present again.
> Obviously some Windows internal problem.


Go to Windows 10 RTM/Stable OS as *hearnia_2k *did maybe?

For me - not an option for now. I have LOTS of installed games, software, some slight tweaks too, so it would be LOTS of work reinstalling the Windows 10 OS+programs+games/etc on my FOUR PCs.  
(3 PCs+1 laptop)
Actually, I was using Insider Preview for 2-3 years, then at some point it became very hard to use due to all the bugs.
So, I switched to Windows 10 RTM in spring 2019, and happily used that for a while.
Then in the fall they decided to break MS RDC for me, and as I could not wait until spring of 2020 for them to fix it, I was forced to go to Insider Preview again, and MS RDC worked at once. 
(Obviously, Insider Preview builds have lots of other nagging issues, but no other choice here...  )


----------



## N373r (Mar 12, 2020)

Damn strange - my computer froze at one point, and after restart it's normal again - no rubberbanding.
And I don't know why it froze.


Naki said:


> Go to Windows 10 RTM/Stable OS as *hearnia_2k *did maybe?
> 
> For me - not an option for now. I have LOTS of installed games, software, some slight tweaks too, so it would be LOTS of work reinstalling the Windows 10 OS+programs+games/etc on my FOUR PCs.
> (3 PCs+1 laptop)
> ...


I would go to older build, but i also got so much programs and games installed, plus very thorough tweaking of Windows settings that I don't want to have to redo all of it.
I've been using the Windows 10 without clean install for 3-4 years now. Encountered many problems, but still content.


----------



## hearnia_2k (Mar 12, 2020)

I returned to standard builds for completely unrelated reasons; I hadn't reinstalled my machine in about 18 months, during which time I had got a new 3d card, and mainboard, Windows Hello was broken for many builds, as well as a few other issues.  I am pretty sure I've seen the issue in older Windows versions though, so not worth rolling back for this!

Most of my games are installed through Steam, so by backing up the games it made reinstalling a breeze, as I installed Steam, copied in the games to the steamapps directory, and then it discovered the files again when I reinstalled those titles. Saves were resynced, too. I kept my old data by using System Image, so was able to mount the .vhdx file, and get back stuff I had missed; like my Corsair iCue profiles, Roccat mouse configuration, etc.
Backing up with Clonezilla as well as Windows System Image took far longer than the reinstall itself in my case  

If you have an Nvidia card though, and are on Insider builds, take advantage of the 445.xx or 450.12 drivers, and enable hardware GPU scheduling :-D


----------



## Naki (Mar 12, 2020)

Only AMD cards here mostly. 
The bad thing here is I use LOTS of gaming clients, so not only Steam, but also Epic Games Client, Blizzard Battle.Net, Origin, UPlay and several more minor others too, and have games located in many possible locations (1 big SSD here, plus 2 more HDDs).

Actually, I rarely play any games on PC, mostly playing on Android phone, iPod touch, and Android tablet.


----------

